# Popcorn?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope not too! I toss my guys popcorn quite often. Finding the right treat to motivate a puppy is great. Especially something cheap and easy like popcorn.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else...but this would make me nervous! I would worry about the popcorn getting caught in her throat.:uhoh: I don't know.... I wouldn't....but thats just me I guess! I know I am forever getting choked on popcorn ( I don't have a uvula anymore) and so maybe thats why I would be more apt to worry about choking!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I hope not too! I toss my guys popcorn quite often. Finding the right treat to motivate a puppy is great. Especially something cheap and easy like popcorn.


No kidding it's cheap. : And I don't feed her mass quantities of it. One popped kernel usually can be broken up into 3 small treats. I don't add salt or butter, and she seems totally content with it. 

As for choking... She chokes all the time on Charlee Bears (she'll inhale one and then go run off and choke), so I guess I'm not too concerned about choking anymore.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess if your breaking it up...it really shouldn't be a problem!

I just get nervous cause puppies are like toddlers...sometimes they get to excited and try and eat to fast and things like popcorn can get caught! 
My bestfriends neice died at age 2 from choking on a pretzel..... so I refuse to buy pretzels!!! (see a pattern here?) I am a worry wort!! 


?... when was Flora born? Cadence was born Nov. 25, 08. Is that her birth date above?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

luvmydog2 said:


> I guess if your breaking it up...it really shouldn't be a problem!
> 
> I just get nervous cause puppies are like toddlers...sometimes they get to excited and try and eat to fast and things like popcorn can get caught!
> My bestfriends neice died at age 2 from choking on a pretzel..... so I refuse to buy pretzels!!! (see a pattern here?) I am a worry wort!!
> ...


Yes it is! Cadence is only a day younger than Flora. 

And don't worry - if you check my post history you will learn that I am a MAJOR worry wort.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine love popcorn and we havent had any chocking.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL..... well good, at least you understand me then!! Guess it never hurts to worry? :uhoh: ummmm....or does it? LMAO!!!


Yay! That is great! Cadence and Flora being only 1 day apart!! How sweet!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Mine love popcorn.Don't see anything wrong for training.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> So I have tried a plethora of store-bought treats and I have found by accident that Flora will do ANYTHING for popcorn. Freeze dried liver? Whatever. Cheese? Eh. Popcorn? OMG GIMME! So I was wondering - is popcorn okay as a training treat? I air pop it and give it to her in little bits, but I was concerned the little husks might not be so great for her intestinal tract. Any idea?
> 
> Today I played a great game with her where I got her into a down-stay position and hid little bits of popcorn in the room and made her go "find it!" She just loved it, and it was super fun for me. I hope popcorn isn't bad for her.


Popcorn is a great treat - my dogs will turn themselves inside out for buttered and salted popcorn...Of course so will I!
Erica


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My goldens have always eaten popcorn for 35 years. They have never choked.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I always share my popcorn


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Gosh, Lucky loves popcorn. He always gets his share...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I share my popcorn as well. They have the woe-is-me faces down pat. It's hard to say no!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Jean-luc would eat popcorn. 

Oddly.... Jr won't have ANYTHING to do with it. He will sniff it... but then just walks away from it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have always loved the Star Trek theme to your boys. I'm a closeted trekkie fan.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Jr and I are watching Star Trek Nememis on AMC. :lol:


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

We have a movie theater style popcorn maker, and whenever we use it Lainey either hears it running or smells it (probably both, I guess) and guess where she stands when we open it? You got it - right under it to catch any renegade kernels! She loves popcorn night!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm definitely a TOS fan, but Next Generation and Deep Space Nine are close favorites. Nemesis is a goofy movie, but it's fun. ST4 is the best movie IMO. : "There be whales here!"


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Whenever I pop popcorn, I set a small bowl of plain popcorn aside for Tinkerbell. It is most definitely one of her favorite treats.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

New movie due out this summer looks promising.... 

www.startrekmovie.com

They should have named it Star Trek Begins :lol:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The only caution I'd have about popcorn is that some goldens don't do well with corn; they get itchy pretty fast after consuming it. If you're feeding your pup popcorn as a treat and you can't figure out where the itchies are coming from (if they have the itchies), there's a likely culprit!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Yep... I know about the corn problem now..... and I wouldn't feed Jean-luc popcorn for anything now. 

At least with JR I don't have to worry about it since he doesn't like it anyway.


----------

